# [Problema] virtuoso-server [Solucionado]

## x11tete11x

bueno gente, yo molestando denuevo estoy intentando hacer un emerge de todo el sistema pero el virtuoso falla

aca esta el build.log:

http://pastebin.com/JkEEg1w7Last edited by x11tete11x on Sat Aug 25, 2012 2:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arctic

Con que USES estas emergiendo el paquete, que arquitectura estas usando ?????

----------

## x11tete11x

emerge info  :Very Happy: 

```

x11tete11x@Jarvis ~ $ sudo emerge --info

Contraseña: 

Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.3.8-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.8-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2670QM_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 26 Jul 2012 03:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r5

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.2

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.5 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo stuff

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo ftp://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ rsync://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ rsync://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/gentoo/ http://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/ ftp://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/gentoo/ http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ http://distfiles.gentoo.bg/ http://mirrors.telepoint.bg/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/ http://gentoo.gossamerhost.com rsync://gentoo.gossamerhost.com/gentoo-distfiles/ rsync://mirror.the-best-hosting.net/gentoo-distfiles http://mirror.the-best-hosting.net ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/ rsync://mirrors.tera-byte.com/gentoo http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirrors.163.com/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.sohu.com/gentoo/ http://mirrors.sohu.com/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.stuhome.net/gentoo/ rsync://mirrors.stuhome.net/gentoo/ http://mirrors.stuhome.net/gentoo/ rsync://mirrors.xmu.edu.cn/gentoo/ http://mirrors.xmu.edu.cn/gentoo ftp://mirrors.xmu.edu.cn/gentoo http://gentoo.supp.name/ http://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ rsync://ftp6.linux.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz/pub/gentoo/ rsync://gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.web4u.cz/ ftp://gentoo.mirror.web4u.cz/ ftp://ftp.klid.dk/gentoo/ http://ftp.klid.dk/ftp/gentoo/ rsync://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ ftp://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ rsync://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://mirror.opteamax.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ rsync://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp6.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.ipv6.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://files.gentoo.gr http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.cc.uoc.gr/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.cc.uoc.gr/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.aditsu.net:8000/ ftp://gentoo.inf.elte.hu/ http://gentoo.inf.elte.hu/ ftp://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.isoc.org.il/gentoo/"

LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/stuff"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm appmenu berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv ipv6 java joystick jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libkms libnotify lm_sensors mad minizip mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses networkmanager nforce2 nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd qt3support qt4 readline scanner sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis webkit windeco wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## xSober

Hola, yo tb enfrenté ese problema hace unos dias al actualizar mi Gentoo... 

mientras  enmaskaré la versión que da problemas en la compilacion

```
echo "=dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.5" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

con eso deberías poder compilar la versión anterior sin fallos.

por lo que lei en los log llegue a este bug report:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=427674

mantenlo vigilado para ver si lo logran corregir y puedas eliminar el maks (aun que si actualizar siempre suben una version o -rX al ebuild por lo que actualizará solo)

Saludos

----------

## x11tete11x

Gracias con lo de enmascarar, funciono !  :Very Happy:  recién empezaba con gentoo, entonces no tenía idea de todo eso, ahora que leí un poco, es increíble la versatilidad de portage, instale el ultimo GCC y soy feliz jaja gracias

----------

